# New lab results.. Looking better?



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's the results from my latest work up..

My TSH has almost cut in half.. down to 2.4, from 4.2 just 3 weeks ago. I also had a few other things checked out. Does this look ok to you guys?










Then, to compare, here's my numbers from last month (3 weeks ago)..

TSH- 4.250 uIU/mL (.450 - 4.500)
T4 (free/direct)- 1.25 ng/dL (.82 - 1.77)
Triiodothyronine (free/serum) 3.7 pg/mL (2.0 - 4.4)


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Every test taken since November, shows a downward trend in my TSH. It started out at 4.8, and has dropped steadily ever since. This is the biggest/fastest drop, though, from 4.2 to 2.4.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you on medication? If so, what is it and what is the dosage?


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

No thyroid meds.. Doctor originally put me on 25mcg of Levo in November, it made me jittery. My TSH was 4.85 at the time. I took it for a few days and stopped because it made me feel like I was on speed. Right now, I just take Klonopin and a beta blocker.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Your numbers are actually quite good, however you do have TSI--thyroid stimulating antibodies. You should not have any of these antibodies at all, and when you do have them, they tend to complicated treatment, as they can stimulate the thyroid of a patient on replacement, and the patient then ends up hyper.

Do you have the TPO antibodies also, from previous tests?

If you have both, your labs will tend to swing back and forth, or change very rapidly depending on which is dominant.

Have you had an ultrasound or other thyroid study?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> Here's the results from my latest work up..
> 
> My TSH has almost cut in half.. down to 2.4, from 4.2 just 3 weeks ago. I also had a few other things checked out. Does this look ok to you guys?
> 
> ...


Seems like you are headed towards hyperland again. That is typical when a person has TSI. It's a rollercoaster ride.

You did say you were going to get ultrasound, yes?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

No doubt but what you probably have TBII as that is the opposing immunoglobulin to TSI.

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

They are fight each other so sometimes you feel better and the numbers are better and sometimes it is just the opposite.

And yes, the labs do look better but as the antibodies and immunoglobulins wax and wane, I fear this will change.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

So, what's the next course of action? If I felt ok, I wouldn't be pursuing this so aggresively.. but, I simply don't feel right, and this is the only "lead" that I have. I swing between no energy/depression, to feeling like I can stay up for days, and wired. I am easily fatigued at times, and get the shakes when I exert myself. Other times, I have limitless energy. My ears RING horribly, for no apparent reason. That's the other major symptom.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The problem is you will see a lot of doctors who will tell you that your TSI isn't high enough to be significant that then act puzzled when you don't do well on thyroid replacement.

It may take a little work, but what you are seeking is a doctor who understands Hashitoxicosis (we have a folder about that here)--which is the situation where the patient has both sets of thyroid antibodies, and rapidly shifting labs to match.

A temporary solution is block and replace therapy, where the patient takes antithyroid medication along with thyroid replacement to stabilize the thyroid levels. Generally, the final solution is ablation of the thyroid in some way, either with surgery or radiation. The struggle is in getting there, because many patients find themselves forced to wait it out unless their labs swing clearly to hyperthyroid and stay there, or there is a structural problem such as a nodule that needs attention.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

My doctor tells me that I don't have a thyroid problem. He looks at these latest test results as an indication that my high TSH was just a "blip", because of stress. He said exactly what you said he would.. that the TSI wasn't even close to high enough to worry about. So, now I have to find a doctor that will pay attention.  Labs, doctors, medicine.. I don't care. I just want to feel better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> My doctor tells me that I don't have a thyroid problem. He looks at these latest test results as an indication that my high TSH was just a "blip", because of stress. He said exactly what you said he would.. that the TSI wasn't even close to high enough to worry about. So, now I have to find a doctor that will pay attention.  Labs, doctors, medicine.. I don't care. I just want to feel better!


How can he say that when you have antibodies and immunoglobulins indigenous to thyroid disease only? OMG!! Unbelievable.

And nag, nag, nag. You "do" need to get and ultra-sound to make sure you don't have cancer!

I also think you need a new doctor who "understands" and recognizes thyroid antibodies and immunoglobulins.

Please read...........

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

I hear you.. loud and clear. Trust me, I share in your frustration. It's like I have to be half dead before someone takes me seriously.  That's why I've been getting checked out by my own doing, versus a doctor. I might not be a doc, but I know when something isn't right with my own body! Now, whether or not it's related to my thyroid, who knows? But, I know that if I keep digging, I'll figure out what it is. I'm going to try and find a thyroid specialist around here somewhere.. Thanks so much for the help guys. I wouldn't know half of what I know now if it weren't for your advice. I know you're not doctors, but there's nothing better than sound advice from someone who has been through this kind of stuff.

Travis


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

lainey said:


> Generally, the final solution is ablation of the thyroid in some way, either with surgery or radiation. The struggle is in getting there, because many patients find themselves forced to wait it out unless their labs swing clearly to hyperthyroid and stay there, or there is a structural problem such as a nodule that needs attention.


Quote of the year here.

If you showed those lab results to any of my doctors you would receive the same response; "everything looks great". And this would be despite not feeling well. I also have TSI and nobody seems to understand it except the fine folks here on the boards.

Frankly, I think you did the right thing by doing your own research ahead of time. I'm guessing you used one of those "Do It Yourself" lab testing companies and it probably cost quite a bit out-of-pocket. But compared to the money spent on multiple doctors just to get the same data you're already ahead of the game! (As well as having skipped over a lot of the frustration, too.)


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

My doctor still thinks all of my symptoms are stress related.. and put me on more Valium. Now, I feel loaded AND still have the same symptoms.  Hey, at least I can daydream them away for a little while, anyway. lol..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> My doctor still thinks all of my symptoms are stress related.. and put me on more Valium. Now, I feel loaded AND still have the same symptoms.  Hey, at least I can daydream them away for a little while, anyway. lol..


Valium is probably masking the symptoms of TSI; not good.


----------



## Travis (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's just say that I DO have TSI and TBII, in amounts signifigant enough to cause issues. What would a doctor prescribe for treatment as far as drugs? Also, who do I see to have a ultrasound done of my neck? I've been getting weird/sharp pains in my throat, especially on the left side.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Travis said:


> Let's just say that I DO have TSI and TBII, in amounts signifigant enough to cause issues. What would a doctor prescribe for treatment as far as drugs? Also, who do I see to have a ultrasound done of my neck? I've been getting weird/sharp pains in my throat, especially on the left side.


OMG!!! We are all so worried for and about you. The ultra-sound is very important before treatment option is decided upon.

Maybe others can advise? See if you have a clinic in your area. Many do all sorts of things including ultra-sound.

find a clinic near you
http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx


----------

